
Azure now has 31,000 customers - mjfern
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/microsoftpri0/2014098629_azurenowhas31000customers.html
======
vyrotek
And our company IActionable is one of them! Our company started around the
same time Azure was released. It has definitely been an interesting year
'growing' along side them.

Azure is far from perfect though... in fact I would consider myself to be one
of their _noisier_ customers. Hopefully they keep listening to these customers
and work fast.

------
pontifier
Dang... I let my domain AzureNow.com expire a couple weeks ago. should I pay
85 bucks to keep it?

